# World's oldest standing army gets new headgear



## Blackadder1916 (5 May 2018)

https://www.stripes.com/news/europe/swiss-guards-world-s-oldest-standing-army-gets-new-headgear-1.525512
Swiss Guards: World's oldest standing army gets new headgear



> By NICOLE WINFIELD | Associated Press | Published: May 5, 2018
> 
> VATICAN CITY — The world's oldest standing army is getting some new headgear.
> 
> ...


----------

